# Baby Snails???



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I THINK my baby snails hatched, not sure.

While looking through my snail tank I saw tiny white things crawling along the glass. They look about the size of a period at the end of this sentence. I don't see them moving much but I do see them all climbing up the tank. They are small, white, and SOME I almost think I see the spiral of the shell but not sure. Are these baby snails? Do they hatch white as newborns? Have my baby snails landed?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if they hatch white, but my baby ramshorns are about the size you are talking about when they hatch, and in the egg sack they are white dots, so definitely could be white.
Is the egg sack empty? What kind of snails are they?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

The eggs sacks are mostly empty with a few duds. I had 4 egg sacks, one is missing, one only has 4 eggs left, one has about 6 left (out of near 20) and one hasn't hatched yet. I think the snails are common pond snails. I had another baby who I pulled off the plant already fully hatched who is now the size of a pea. Got the egg sacks off the plants I got about a week back and put them in a 1.5 gallon grow out tank. I saw one move a few minutes ago EEEEEE omg and sometimes I think I can see tiny bitty antenna but I don't know if it's a trick of the light. If they are babies should I worry about the bigger one eat them?


----------

